# John Deere 220A....Good Deal or not??



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

John Deere 220A....Good Deal or not?? I found this mower on market place for 300$. Im looking to purchase my first reel mower. Does this look like a good deal and also is this model good for a first time reel mower user. You can tell by the screen shots of the Marketplace post that they dont know much about the mower or the kind that it is. They did say the reel spins freely and does mow. What quality i dont know. They sent a video of the mower cranked up so I know it runs. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Looks like it's been sitting outside for quite awhile, it's needing some TLC, offer them $150 and see if they bite. That would be a prime candidate for restoration


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How mechanically incline are you?


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

g-man said:


> How mechanically incline are you?


Ive done repairs on my cars before, but had to watch YouTube videos to figure stuff out. Also can cleans carbs and stuff on mowers. I wouldnt say though that im anywhere close to an expert mechanically but i can figure stuff out most of the time


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In the second image on the left side, it looks like the reel is bent. To me it is not a deal breaker. Use it to leverage the price, but know that eventually you will need to replace the reel. It is around $400 in parts (reel, bearings, grease). If you can do it yourself then no labor cost.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

You also need a grass catcher, 100+, if you can find one. Unless they cut the price in half I'd pass.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Well didn't like my low ball offer of 150$ won't even respond to my message lol


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

jpos34 said:


> Well didn't like my low ball offer of 150$ won't even respond to my message lol


I think I would pass on that if they didn't respond to your offer, let someone else deal with it.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I have a 220A, I would not pay that much for one in that condition. I wouldn't say parts are hard to come by from my local JD Golf equipment dealer, but they've had to order most of them. This isn't a big deal, other than hard breakdowns require a day or two shipping to get back up and running.

Reel and bedknife, plus the associated inner workings to be replaced at same time were right about the quote above at $400, mostly from R&R.

If they sold it for $100-150 I would consider it. You might hear back from them eventually.

I love my 220A, but I don't wish the amount of overhauling I've had to do on it, on anyone. :thumbup:


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I'll sell you one in much better condition for $300. New bed knife and fresh fluids throughout. Pm me if interested. @jpos34


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I want to reiterate and clarify my last post where I stated that I don't wish the 220A overhaul on anyone. The machine is outstanding. I absolutely recommend the 220A as a mower, but they are an aging model and with age comes overhaul and maintenance. It's different than owning a 2015 220D or E.

I wouldn't shy away from one that's in great condition.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

717driver said:


> I want to reiterate and clarify my last post where I stated that I don't wish the 220A overhaul on anyone. The machine is outstanding. I absolutely recommend the 220A as a mower, but they are an aging model and with age comes overhaul and maintenance. It's different than owning a 2015 220D or E.
> 
> I wouldn't shy away from one that's in great condition.


I think parts are easier to find and cheaper for the older ones though. I'm having a hard time finding stuff for my 180e and it cost a good bit more. I may be looking in the wrong places though.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

bp2878 said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> > I want to reiterate and clarify my last post where I stated that I don't wish the 220A overhaul on anyone. The machine is outstanding. I absolutely recommend the 220A as a mower, but they are an aging model and with age comes overhaul and maintenance. It's different than owning a 2015 220D or E.
> ...


I go through my dealer's website, there is a parts ordering portal. I can click through the parts diagrams and select the part numbers and quantity needed right from there. I bought the oil fill plug from ebay, since it is a regular ol' Honda engine.


----------

